# Char löschen!



## cheridwen (17. Januar 2006)

hallo

habe folgendes problem:

ich mußte meinen Char. löschen da ich auf einem neuen Acc. nochmal angefangen habe.
Dieser gelöschte char. erscheint jetzt aber immer noch bei Blasc, habe für meien neuen Char. den gleichen Namen (Cheridwen) verwendet, und in der zwischenzeit auch die Gilde gewechselt.

Nun meine Frage, könntet ihr bitt die "tote" Cheridwen löschen damit meine "neue" Cheridwen unter der neuen Gilde bei Blasc erscheint?

Entschuldigt bitte meine unprofesionelle Schreibweise aber ich bin in technischen Fragen nicht sehr bewandert ich hoffe aber ihr wißt was ich meinte^^^^^

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus

Liebe Grüße Cheridwen


----------



## B3N (17. Januar 2006)

Eigentlich sollte das alles korrekt überschrieben werden, aber ich hab dich vorsichtshalber einfach mal komplett rausgenommen. Logg dich mit deinem neuen Chars bitte nochmal ein und aktualisiere die Daten nochmal.


----------



## cheridwen (17. Januar 2006)

Hey super, vielen Dank, das ging aber schnell.

Mir wurde auch gesagt das aktualliesiert sich automatisch, hat sich aber 2 Wochen lang nix getan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na dann dürfte es ja jetzt wieder klappen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke nochmal

Liebe Grüße 

Cheridwen


----------



## cheridwen (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Also bis jetzt is mein char noch nich wieder drin, die daten werden zwar nach spielende geladen aber mein char is noch nirgends zu finden
Auch unser kassentwink Sparodox hat keine anzeige der Banktaschen, aktiviert haben wir diese funktion und waren auch schon mehrmals einige minuten mit geöffnetem Bankinhalt ingame, auch hier werden die daten nach dem Spielen abgeglichen.
vieleicht dauert das noch?


----------



## B3N (18. Januar 2006)

Hmm kannst du dich mal bitte mir deinem Char einloggen (komplett + Bank öffnen) und anschließen WoW wieder beenden. Häng dann hier an den Post bitte deine BLASCProfiler.lua an, diese findest du unter: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\ 

Dann schau ich mir mal die WoW Ausgabe an.


----------



## Psykoman (14. Februar 2006)

Ich möchte auch gern mein alten Char löschen da ich nicht mehr damit spiele, wie lösche ich den (mavi (alter Char))???


----------



## B3N (14. Februar 2006)

Alte Chars werden von uns nach bestimmten Zeiträumen aus der Datenbank entfernt.


----------



## Corydon (15. Februar 2006)

Dürfte ich erfahren, ich welchen Intervallen die Karteileichen gelöscht werden?
Ich habe einen Char seit dem 29.1.06 nicht mehr upgeloadet, aber er erscheint immer noch.

Ich verstehe, daß es Sinn macht, das Löschintervall nicht zu kurz zu gestalten, da sonst die Chars von Spielern, die z.B. in Urlaub sind aus den Gildenrostern verschwinden und erst beim nächsten Upload wieder erscheinen.

Vielleicht ist es doch keine so schlechte Idee, den Usern ein Häkchen "diesen Char löschen" zu spendieren )

Danke!


----------



## Crowley (15. Februar 2006)

Chars werden nach 3 Monaten gelöscht. Manuelles Löschen kommt nicht in Frage, da wir nicht überprüfen können, zu wem der Char gehört.

An der Banktaschenscahe bin ich dran. Dass das noch nicht ganz rund läuft hab ich mittlerweile begriffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corydon (15. Februar 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Chars werden nach 3 Monaten gelöscht. Manuelles Löschen kommt nicht in Frage, da wir nicht überprüfen können, zu wem der Char gehört.




Für's Forum muss doch jeder einen Account einrichten. Wieso nicht auch für den BLASC Updater? (Macht die Konkurrenz ja auch.) Dann könnte man die Chars genau zuordnen.

Ist nur ein Vorschlag, der auch noch andere Schmankerl bietet...

Aber so oder so - mir gefällt BLASC bisher von allen am besten - bleibe treu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

